
Ensure kdbus isn't used - hexa-
https://github.com/systemd/systemd/commit/222953e87f34545a3f9c6d3c18216e222bf6ea94
======
thescribe
Why would an downstream project take the time to make sure an implementation
of a dependency isn't used?

~~~
Shish2k
According to the bug report, kdbus was declared a failure and was half-removed
- but systemd would still detect it and attempt to use it, and then things
would fail because parts of kdbus were missing.

